# Budgies



## vinnywatson6 (Nov 6, 2021)

Wot colour budgie could I put with a lavender hen to keep the colour in the babies thanks vinny


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*No one on this forum should answer any questions regarding mutations for purposes of breeding without the Talk Budgies staff first knowing an individual's background with budgies, breeding experience, etc.

Before breeding any species, it is important to learn as much about the animals, their personalities, and the best practices to follow for responsible and ethical breeding prior to making the commitment to take on the responsibility. This requires extensive research and an openness to continual learning.

Please answer the following questions:

Why do you want to breed budgies? Budgies are much healthier and happier when they are NOT bred.*
*How long have you owned budgies?
How old is the budgie you wish to breed?
Do you have any experience with breeding?
Do you have an Avian Vet?
Do you know how to properly hand feed a chick should something unforeseen happen?*

*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*


*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A heartfelt plea to forum members new and old*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums!

You’ve been given great advice by FaeryBee above. Because we are a forum promoting best practices, we need to make sure an owner is experienced with breeding and has taken the necessary precautions for their bird’s health and happiness first. Thanks for understanding!

You’ve also come to a great place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices.

Please be sure to read through everything provided above to ensure you’re up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please do ask as we’d love to help.
Hope to see you around!

Best wishes! 👋🏻


----------

